# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как жить после попытки суицида

## МаксимНазаров

И вот наступил час X. Тот самый заветный час, где стирается грань между прошлым, настоящим, будущим. Нет ничего вокруг, есть только твой собственный разум и отчаяние. А самое главное - нежелание житЬ! Один шаг вперед - шаг в эфемерную вечность и неизбежность, которой можно было бы избежать. Самая жестокая ошибка и самая фатальная.
Человек оживает. Приходит в чувства. В голове полная сумятица, не понятно что с тобой. Над телом склонилась голова человека в белом халате и белой маске. Говорит мол тебе крупно повезло, еще бы чуть чуть и...... Ты в рубашке родился..КОму то от этого легче, потому что осознают свою глупость. Особо фанатичные и помешанные будут повторять снова и снова и проклинать каждый день, который как сокровище!
Жизнь сильно изменится. Изменится отношение  к ней, то, как ты ее оцениваешь. И безусловно изменится круг общения. Потому что то, что ты хотел загнать в могилу, начинает новую жизнь. Жизнь с чистого листа. Чистого листа с одним уродливым черным пятном. Одно большое но: как человеку справиться с таким наплывом нового? И как забыть тот страшный день, как вычеркнуть его из памяти?

----------


## [email protected]

На форуме достаточно свидетельств людей которых откачивали и для них жизнь почему то нечалась "с чистого листа" и не заиграла новыми красками. дни просто бояться идти на второй заход, другие ищут в себе силы, третьи действительно передумали, зачем всех под одну гребенку то....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Одно большое но: как человеку справиться с таким наплывом нового? И как забыть тот страшный день, как вычеркнуть его из памяти?


 вы это для себя хотите уяснить или чтобы мы сами себе рассказали? у вас-то, видимо, попыток не было.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> На форуме достаточно свидетельств людей которых откачивали и для них жизнь почему то нечалась "с чистого листа" и не заиграла новыми красками. дни просто бояться идти на второй заход, другие ищут в себе силы, третьи действительно передумали, зачем всех под одну гребенку то....


 Имел ввиду случай, который поддержал бы я, если бы меня откачали. Начать жизнь с нового листа. Я делетант на форумах, впервые пишу. Так что не судите строго)) и форум этот я недостаточно изучил. Суицид - огромный опыт человека, концентрация мудрости, потому что человек сталкивается с тем, где одни неизвестности.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> вы это для себя хотите уяснить или чтобы мы сами себе рассказали? у вас-то, видимо, попыток не было.


 У меня не было попыток.И мыслей. Это чисто ритогрический вопрос для тех кто побывал на грани.

----------


## Римма

Ну как... прячешь шрамы на запястьях или что там еще, уезжаешь из города, подаешься в путешественники, принимаешь какую-нибудь религию или прыгаешь с парашютом...

Делаешь что-то, чего никогда раньше не делал. Такая встряска, чтобы подвести черту, за которой начинается новая жизнь с чистого листа. Меняешь голову. Выкидываешь старые правила и мерки. Чистишь сознание. Как-то так.

----------


## Dvornik

> Особо фанатичные и помешанные будут повторять снова и снова и проклинать каждый день, который как сокровище!


 Да, суицид далёк от общепринятой "нормы", но, навешивать ярлыки фанатиков и помешанных...не слишком ли, уважаемый??? Причина поступка была. Когда открываешь глаза - ПРИЧИНА НИКУДА НЕ ИСЧЕЗЛА! Какой нафиг "чистый лист"??? Лист теперь стал ещё грязнее, чем был. А ужас от того, что ты жив. И каждый день не сокровище, а пытка, даже, если ты улыбаешься окружающим и говоришь с ними о каком-то там будущем...

----------


## zax

Если попытка неудачная - то это скорей всего демонстрация. Мне почему то думается положительный  результат очень маловероятен(привлечь должное внимание окружающих), отрицательный на лицо. 
Скажем так у меня не было попытки, но нож в себя пихал(под ребро) и уцелел не случайно а потому что хотел уцелеть. 
Ничего это не дало, стало хуже, все только и стали считать что я далбаиоп, пристальнее глянуть на мою траблу никому даже и в голову не пришло. Через 3 дня мне в больничку принесли ту самую майку в которой я был, дырку заштопали,на, zax, ходи пока.

----------


## огрызок тепла

так же, как и до попытки. суицидом ничего не добьешься. только жалость и непонимание окружающих. и причина никуда не денется. только вот еще  шипеть за спиной будут и пальцем у виска крутить.а так ничего не меняется. и жизнь любить не начинаешь, и смерть тоже

----------


## наивная дурочка

> так же, как и до попытки. суицидом ничего не добьешься. только жалость и непонимание окружающих. и причина никуда не денется. только вот еще  шипеть за спиной будут и пальцем у виска крутить.а так ничего не меняется. и жизнь любить не начинаешь, и смерть тоже


 дааа..насчёт жалости и непонимания,так это в точку..но добиться су всё таки можно-лишить себя того чего тебе в принципе не нужно-жизни..рано или поздно все мы уйдём..остаётся только ворос времени:раньше или позже..а зачем мучаться?тем более хороший актёр(в нашей жизни мы таковыми и являемся) должен уметь вовремя уйти(я щас не о позёрстве)..а первые дни ПОСЛЕ вообще не выносимы..

----------


## 999

В условиях отстствия информации и легкодоступных, безболезненных способов, плюс в любом случае сильный стресс,  неудачная попытка вполне возможна, то есть не обязательно это демонстрация.
Жизнь после того зависит во многом от глобальности причины, которая толкнула на су. Если причина - фигня, то немного проще, если причина действительно серьезная, то действительно, она никуда не уйдет, и будет только хуже. Если нечто среднее, то можно для себя решить, что это знак свыше, мол надо жить дальше.
Но общество в любом случае к этому не готово, поэтому проблемы скорее всего будут, местами даже нерешаемые и пожизненные.

----------


## Alies

Вот насчет " с чистого листа" это врядли.такое помоему бывает только у тех кто не по своей вине оказался "на грани",а так все тоже самое.что и было.только еще хуже(особенно первое время).нет конечно бывают еденицы ,для которых вдруг наступает "прозрение" и они живут дальше причем лучше чем раньше,но это действительно редчайшие случаи.А так...только если менять в течении времени свои интересы,круг знакомых и прочее можно что то изменить.

----------


## kotenok_gav

У меня была попытка два месяца назад, и за эти два месяца я так и не смогла понять, как мне жить дальше. Нет ощущения того, что все началось с чистого листа - наоборот, лист уже исписан до конца, и места на нем больше нет, нет мне больше места в этом мире. Жизнь мучительна, ничего не хочется и ничто не радует, существую по принципу "день прошел и слава богу". Дала себе слово, что если через определенный срок, скажем, через полгода, положение вещей не изменится - повторю попытку, выбрав более надежный способ.

----------


## Alies

> У меня была попытка два месяца назад, и за эти два месяца я так и не смогла понять, как мне жить дальше. Нет ощущения того, что все началось с чистого листа - наоборот, лист уже исписан до конца, и места на нем больше нет, нет мне больше места в этом мире. Жизнь мучительна, ничего не хочется и ничто не радует, существую по принципу "день прошел и слава богу". Дала себе слово, что если через определенный срок, скажем, через полгода, положение вещей не изменится - повторю попытку, выбрав более надежный способ.


  Сразу же дала себе установку на то.что ничего не получится,а что ты сделала,что бы что то изменилось?Если ты делаешь все тоже самое.что и до попытки суицида,то ничего и не изменится,попытка су практически ничего никогда НЕ МЕНЯЕТ,кроме отношения человека к себе и окружающим,а само по себе отношение ничего за тебя не сделает,нужно действовать самой.

----------


## Helena

http://www.pobedish.ru

----------


## rbiyks

> вся тема бред. не нужны лишние проблемы в случае неудачной попытки? ну дык надо всё планировать так, чтобы не спалиться )) шифроваться, шифроваться и шифроваться, а не устраивать вокруг себя драму с привлечением лишних людей или, еще хуже, врачей. есессно, тот кто решил дома травиться или резаться - идиот и т.д.
> ....
> вот о чём это вообще? я в результате неудачных попыток и подготовки к ним почти ничего не потерял, скорее наоборот, получил интересный ценный опыт ) какое нахер пятно? какая новая жизнь? )


 Подписываюсь под каждым словом! У меня была одна попытка. Действительно получаешь интересный опыт. Парадокс, но я по-другому взглянул на свой образ жизни, на некоторые интересные возможности, связанные с попытками или псевдо-попытками. Поясню. Правильный су должен быть тщательно подготовлен и продуман. Так вот, можно заранее запланировать несколько попыток су, на случай если в очередной раз передумаешь. Получается, что ты ходишь, что-то делаешь, думаешь... (!!!) развиваешься! Да... звучит как бред, конечно, но что поделаешь если я такой дотошный до деталей в данном вопросе  :Wink:

----------


## Shamal

Моя попытка все же в чем то помогла.. Подтолкнула к шагу по решению проблемы, а не просто сидеть сложа руки.

----------


## Кайлушка

Мне после попытки суицида стало легче, напало какое-то спокойствие что не хочется уже париться и пытаться убивать себя. Не знаю, может еще раз все поменяется.

----------


## Unkle33

Самая бредовая тема изо всех. Автор не пытался даже прикончить себя, а уже пишет как оно будет. Хотя есть полно людей которые знают как оно на самом деле - оно совершенно не так. После неудачной попытки становится лишь хуже, хуже в 100 раз, т.к. до этого была последняя надежда на избавление. А теперь и её уже нет.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну сначала хуже. а потом как-то даже лучше становится. хотя кому как

----------


## Eva-A

> вся тема бред. не нужны лишние проблемы в случае неудачной попытки? ну дык надо всё планировать так, чтобы не спалиться )) шифроваться, шифроваться и шифроваться, а не устраивать вокруг себя драму с привлечением лишних людей или, еще хуже, врачей. есессно, тот кто решил дома травиться или резаться - идиот и т.д.


 на самом деле я умирать собиралась дома. И я не идиот))) просто мои родители не особо лезут в мою жизнь...я могла весь день сидеть в своей комнате, они не заходили. Таблетки я заготовила заранее, но в тот вечер спонтанно выпила. Надоело жить очень.
Я заснула....в надеждах что навсегда) 
Проснулась часов через 5.... то что было дальше...это ад!
Но шифровалась так, что родители  ничего не узнали.
Когда открыла глаза долго не могла понять: живу или уже умерла...а когда дошло,что я жива...было обидно...очень, знаете так обидно, как если бы я машину разбила новую!
Потом шок...потому что ноги не ходили...парализовало низ туловища.
И жить в большей степени мне с той поры не хочется...
И правы были те люди,которые здесь писали, что когда ты приходишь в себя откуда возьмется НОВАЯ ЖИЗНЬ????? если все проблемы остались?? да и добавились проблемы со здоровьем?

----------


## Eva-A

"Автор не пытался прикончить себя"...
Да многим и не хочется убивать себя, а хочется сделать что-то такое из ряда вон, чтобы жизнь поменялась. Человек запутался и не знает, что дальше, как жить, тем более зачастую такие люди сталкиваются с непониманием окружающих.....тяжеловато так жить. 
А я просто сегодня решила уйти отсюда. Я сделала вывод, что какое-бы говно не происходило в моей жизни я буду сильной. Большинство вещей - не то чем кажутся. Надо жить, именно ЖИТЬ с большой буквы. Никогда не знаешь,где оборвется дорога, и не знаешь что впереди. Вокруг столько всего интересного. Надо вырваться из скорлупы и идти, бежать вперед! Всем пока! И спасибо за приют души, зимой 2010.

----------


## Римма

to Eva-A

О
а давай я тебе поаплодирую за такие здравые светлые слова?
Хоть кто-то выбрался из загруза и решил быть сильным.
Браво. рада за тебя.

----------


## Bear20121

Поддерживаю  to *Eva-A*!

----------

